# Hello



## nospam99 (Apr 26, 2018)

I read the rules and they say I have to start a thread to post elsewhere. So .... hopefully this thread/post satisfies that requirement.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi. 🙂


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Good to see you nospam.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi!


----------

